
Chris Lattner, the young developer who made a revolution in the C++ world - cppdesign
http://cppdepend.com/blog/?p=1005
======
seba_dos1
I see various articles about "young wonderchilds" programming in their teens
despite their age suggesting that they are perfectly capable to do that once
they have chosen to spend their free time learning programming instead of
playing soccer, but wondering "how it's possible" when the person is 25yo,
when in some fields you can already be a senior developer at this age, is just
a whole next level.

------
tsycho
The article inconsistently uses Latner and the correct spelling, Lattner. Does
no one proof-read these things?

~~~
maybeiambatman
2nd sentence of the article - "Chris Latner is their creator when he has only
25 years old". Should be he was. I know what you mean.

